# غرائب الطيور



## كاري (5 فبراير 2011)

الطائر الصداح أو الطائر الطنان كما يعرف بوسعه أن يطير للخلف,تماما كالسيارة التي تسير للخلف.و تبلغ 
سرعة خفقات أجنحة هذا الطائر , أكثر من ثمانين خفقة في الدقيقة الواحدة.
يتعين على الطائر الصداح أن يأكل كل نصف ساعة تقريبا أثناء يقظته,و إلا مات من الجوع.







طائر عصفور الدوري و موطنه الأصلي جزر جالاباجوس, 
يعتبر من فصيلة مصاصي الدماء.هذا الطائر يستخدم منقاره الحاد 
ليحدث ثقوبا في أجنحة الطيور الرضيعة في أعشاشها و يقوم بمص دمائها.






هناك نوع وحيد من الطيور السامة في العالم كله.يعرف باسم "بيتوهي" 
و موطنه في غينيا الجديدة.هذا الطائر له مادة سامة تغطي ريشه و جلده 
و هي مادة شبه قلوية تشبه تلك التي يفرزها نوع 
من الضفادع يعرف باسم الضفدع السهم.





الطائر المعروف باسم "روبن" أو أبو الحناء يلتهم أربعة عشر قدما من الديدان في اليوم الواحد.
يبلغ متوسط عمر هذا الطائر ثمانية عشر شهرا على الأكثر,
لذا فإن طائر روبن الذي يظهر في الحديقة ذاتها عاما بعد آخر , لا يكون الطائر نفسه في الغالب
المصدر

من موقع هل تعلم


----------



## جيلان (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كارى على المعلومات 
تم ارفاق الصور بالموضوع
عموما اخى مستقبلياً اذا احببت ارفاق اى صور تأكد من الضغط على هذه العلامة الموجودة على شمال مستطيل الرد ثم ارفق الصورة بالطريقة العادية اى كوبى بيست








ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا كارى 

على المعلومات القيمه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كاري (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## كاري (5 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> شكرا كارى على المعلومات
> تم ارفاق الصور بالموضوع
> عموما اخى مستقبلياً اذا احببت ارفاق اى صور تأكد من الضغط على هذه العلامة الموجودة على شمال مستطيل الرد ثم ارفق الصورة بالطريقة العادية اى كوبى بيست
> 
> ...



شكرا على محبتك ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة ويزيدك نعمة


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا

يا كاري

موضوع جميل 

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## كاري (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو وشكرا  علي محبتك


----------



## MAJI (9 فبراير 2011)

معلومات غريبة وجميلة
انصدمت بعصفور الدوري مصاص الدماء!!!!
الطنان يعتبر اصغر الطيور 
شكرا لتعبك كاري
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 فبراير 2011)

قدرة الرب رائعة


----------



## كاري (9 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> قدرة الرب رائعة


ومحبتة اروع شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## كاري (9 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> معلومات غريبة وجميلة
> انصدمت بعصفور الدوري مصاص الدماء!!!!
> الطنان يعتبر اصغر الطيور
> شكرا لتعبك كاري
> الرب يبارك حياتك



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## MAJI (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كاري على تقييمك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## كاري (12 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> شكرا كاري على تقييمك
> الرب يبارك حياتك


ربنا يعوضك ويزيد محبتك


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك اختنا العزيزة لهايدا المعلومات الجديدة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## كاري (20 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

